# How about Kevin Willis? Nevermind...**UPDATED**



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*How about Kevin Willis*

His name has been mentioned a number of times here before. I never liked him when he was with the Rockets (but that was when I had a bad case of HATERITIS, due to the Rockets winning back to back championships. My doctor game a prescription for some knowledge and maturity and it's been all good since then .) Now I wouldn't mid seeing him backing up for Shaq for a few minutes a game. your thoughts?

from hoopsworld.com: 

KEVIN WILLIS?: The Atlanta Hawks were the latest team to show interest in Big Kev, but recently rumors of Willis in LA have picked up and it appears with Shaquille OÕNeal likely on the shelf for most of training camp and the pre-season the Lakers have stepped up their efforts to find a reserve Big Man that can give the 20 minutes a game. The Lakers have little to offer in terms of cash, but league sources say WillisÕ suitors are all talking league minimum and the appeal of a title in LA, may swing the balanceÉ 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_910.shtml


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I never liked him either..isn't he really old?? I guess he would be ok-but I wouldn't want to spend 1.4 on him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

he's a decent veteren player, he certainly won't hurt the team. Nice offensive moves too for a guy his age.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Too late, he just signed with San ANtonio...

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...6aug26.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines

2:29 PM PDT, August 26, 2002 
Spurs Sign Center Kevin Willis
_
By Associated Press 
SAN ANTONIO -- The San Antonio Spurs signed veteran center Kevin Willis on Monday. 
Willis, who turns 40 on Sept. 6, averaged 6.1 points and 5.8 rebounds in 52 games for the Houston Rockets last season. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: How about Kevin Willis*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> His name has been mentioned a number of times here before. I never liked him when he was with the Rockets (but that was when I had a bad case of HATERITIS, due to the Rockets winning back to back championships. My doctor game a prescription for some knowledge and maturity and it's been all good since then .) Now I wouldn't mid seeing him backing up for Shaq for a few minutes a game. your thoughts?
> 
> from hoopsworld.com:
> ...





Another good HEADS-UP UPDATE!!!
I guess, the Lakers are just trying to do the best they can for Shaq's brief absence, Willis the old Vet, should help bring in some productive mins for the frontline - Shaq and Horry. He can forget about scoring, just bring some boards down and put a hand in someone's face..........THAT'S IT :yes: :laugh: Besides, nobody is going to give Willis anymore than a buck, so come in and enjoy the ride 

I really liked the younger and more active P.Jones, but it looks as if he's going to sign with the Mavs. :no:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

OOOPS NEVER MIND.....DOWN GOES ANOTHER!!
Just ignore my recent post......:upset:  :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Actually dj Willis was with Miami and Atlanta when the Rockets won back-to-back. Perhaps you hated Willis for his abnormaly large fore-head?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

My bad J. I guess that "Eight"head left a lasting impression... At least my hateritis is gone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Willis to the Spurs is a good signing for them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Willis to the Spurs is a good signing for them


I agree. Now when the Admiral is on the bench they could put Rose on Shaq for defense or Willis for offense.

The Spurs have had a good off-season with the acquistions of Claxton, Willis and the rookie Ginobilli.


----------

